# air bag shut off



## gfresh (Mar 21, 2007)

my owner's manual (2005 350z) says that in both the US and Canada, i can have an air bag shut off switch installed by Nissan to accommodate passengers under 12 years old. has anyone had this installed or is anyone going through the process (there's some government paperwork to do first, apparently). thanks, jeff


----------

